

How to quickly test the performance and scalability of your web applications with Tsung - BeeBole
http://beebole.com/blog/erlang/test-performance-and-scalability-of-your-web-applications-with-tsung/

======
jorgem
Is a bunch of traffic from one machine really the same?

